# Any way to contact Specialized Directly via email/phone??



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Is there any way to contact Specialized directly? I can't find anything on the website. All my LBS say they aren't going to be getting any 64cm Roubaix in for test rides...ever, so how am I supposed to decide on a bike that I may never be able to test ride!?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

On the website where it says "contact":thumbsup: 

If none of the above is to your liking, feel free to drop us a line at [email protected], call our main switchboard at (408) 779-6229, or go the old-fashioned route by mailing to: 

Specialized Bicycle Components
15130 Concord Circle
Morgan Hill, CA 95037
United States of America


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*



Dave Hickey said:


> On the website where it says "contact":thumbsup:
> 
> If none of the above is to your liking, feel free to drop us a line at [email protected], call our main switchboard at (408) 779-6229, or go the old-fashioned route by mailing to:
> 
> ...


Sometimes I can't see the forest for the trees.....maybe you can help me out? I live in Houston and have pretty much been told by every Specialized dealer in and around Houston that the chances of me ever getting the opportunity to test ride a 2008 64cm Roubaix is zilch, nada, zero!!! Can't buy a bike without at least having the chance to test ride it first.....


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

To my knowledge the only company that maintains a fleet of demo's is Trek. Beyond that, it's a shot in the dark trying to locate a bike that a LBS happens to have in stock at the time. Most won't order till you put down a deposit.

BTW, I've already contacted Spec on this issue and they responded by saying make some calls to LBS's, which you've already done.


----------



## crashley6 (Nov 15, 2005)

Specialized does have a demo fleet. Three men's demo fleets actually and three designs for women. You can go to the Riders Club site from specialized.com to get events and schedules.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Yep....*



PJ352 said:


> To my knowledge the only company that maintains a fleet of demo's is Trek. Beyond that, it's a shot in the dark trying to locate a bike that a LBS happens to have in stock at the time. Most won't order till you put down a deposit.
> 
> BTW, I've already contacted Spec on this issue and they responded by saying make some calls to LBS's, which you've already done.


No local bike shop is going to risk getting a $3000+ bike in with the chance it may sit there for a VERY long time. I am not going to give a non-refundable deposit hoping a bike fits. Based on this, I can already tell Specialized doesn't have the best customer service. They need to create a demo fleet that can be sent to dealers at no risk for test riding...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

crashley6 said:


> Specialized does have a demo fleet. Three men's demo fleets actually and three designs for women. You can go to the Riders Club site from specialized.com to get events and schedules.


Then someone ought to tell Spec customer service that!! :crazy:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCF said:


> No local bike shop is going to risk getting a $3000+ bike in with the chance it may sit there for a VERY long time. I am not going to give a non-refundable deposit hoping a bike fits. Based on this, I can already tell Specialized doesn't have the best customer service. They need to create a demo fleet that can be sent to dealers at no risk for test riding...


According to another poster, Spec has a demo fleet, so I was misinformed by Spec.

I often wonder what a LBS owner would say to a car dealer when he inquired about a specific car and a test drive and was told when he provided a non refundable deposit, they'd order the car for him. So, in essence he'd be making a decision to make a large purchase based on???? Pictures of the car in a magazine ad?? Of course, if you confronted a LBS owner with this scenario he'd rationalize that it was a much larger purchase than a bike, but when you come down to it, a riders fit on a bike is far more interactive than driving a car these days.

There. I'm through ranting.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

*Well...*



PJ352 said:


> According to another poster, Spec has a demo fleet, so I was misinformed by Spec.
> 
> I often wonder what a LBS owner would say to a car dealer when he inquired about a specific car and a test drive and was told when he provided a non refundable deposit, they'd order the car for him. So, in essence he'd be making a decision to make a large purchase based on???? Pictures of the car in a magazine ad?? Of course, if you confronted a LBS owner with this scenario he'd rationalize that it was a much larger purchase than a bike, but when you come down to it, a riders fit on a bike is far more interactive than driving a car these days.
> 
> There. I'm through ranting.


A real nice bike shop in Austin just said they would get what I want in without any commitment required. I am in Houston, but will be in Austin the weekend of March 8th to do a 42 mile training ride....wouldn't it be awesome if they let me do the ride on it....doubtful, but that would be cool!!!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

MCF said:


> A real nice bike shop in Austin just said they would get what I want in without any commitment required. I am in Houston, but will be in Austin the weekend of March 8th to do a 42 mile training ride....wouldn't it be awesome if they let me do the ride on it....doubtful, but that would be cool!!!


Now all you have to do is coordinate them getting the bike in by the time of your visit. I'd say you're half way there! I wish there were more bike shops like the one you found.


----------



## armadillo (Nov 23, 2005)

MCF said:


> A real nice bike shop in Austin just said they would get what I want in without any commitment required. I am in Houston, but will be in Austin the weekend of March 8th to do a 42 mile training ride....wouldn't it be awesome if they let me do the ride on it....doubtful, but that would be cool!!!


Good deal. I just pm'd you. Give me a shout when you come to Austin.


----------

